

Ask HN: Built an app but don't know how to take it to the next phase - npb12

I just spent the last year and a half building an iOS app, an idea that I have a lot of passion for. It&#x27;s a social app, so the next step is quite the obstacle for me, I don&#x27;t really know how to go about pushing it to the market. Its content requires a decent size user base so I&#x27;ve been considering trying to get some funding for help.<p>I haven&#x27;t released it to the app store yet.<p>I&#x27;ve made a video demo of the app and have thought about sending it to....<p>questions:<p>-what direction should I go from here with these presented circumstances?<p>-would it be risky to send someone the video who has a lot of money and resources?<p>-should I fly out to san fran and start knocking on doors?<p>-should I scrap my entire plan and just try to do it myself?<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated
======
zinssmeister
Without knowing exactly what your app does I'd say before taking funding or
flying to SF you should start to get some kind of traction or a beta going
with a user base to learn from. Also sounds like you are unsure how to market
your app. If you need a certain size user/content base before your app is
interesting you have an engagement wall problem. It might be a good idea to
push installs by buying ads (twitter, facebook, etc.) on top of influencer
marketing.

~~~
npb12
Interesting, thanks for the advice. I guess that engagement wall is somewhat a
giant one in my case.

Sorry for being so vague with what I have.

